# How is every1 wiring non-bmw amplifier's power cable 2 the battery?



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

i ran into a small saga over the weekend where i spent an hour hooking up my mtx amp only to find out i caused a problem with the electrical system. after the install, the brake, abs, and traction control lights stayed on when i started the car. (i have a '02 325xi). when i undid the wiring and removed the amp, everything was back to order and fine.

some background...
i tapped the amp's power cable into that little vertical mounted plastic blackbox (which contains the mega fuse) near the battery . i don't know that box's name but i believe it's for powering up items because it has one of car's red power cables going through it (w/ the mega fuse). note: the battery has this red cable and another one attached to its positive post.

so now for my question? how is everyone w/ an aftermarket amp wiring it to the positive battery post?


thanks.
anthony


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Um, directly to the positive battery post...


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

*i asked a legitimate question and your remark*



Kaz said:


> *Um, directly to the positive battery post... *


yeah? u think?

kaz, i'm not trying to begin a post war but i asked a legitimate question and your remark was uncalled for. you're not dealing w/ a moron here.

have u even installed an amp in a bmw in the past because your rather cynical remark wasn't the least bit informative.

1. did u use a terminal connector?
2. which positive post did u connect the amp positive cable to? there are 3 points of + contact for the battery. 
3. do u even know why the abs, brake, and traction lights stayed on when i wired the amp's power into that blackbox?

-anthony


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

You stupidass... :tsk: 

You ask a question, you get an answer. What's your freaking problem?

Yes, I have a 4x100w amp installed and working in the car.

Its fused with a 60A MAXI blade fuse connected in-line mounted in a Littelfuse holder attached behind the taillight area.

An 8AWG cable with a ring connector is bolted down under the factory nut that holds the main battery clamp on the battery.

I have no issues with lights or warnings or anything. ALWAYS disconnect the battery ground BEFORE you do anything like this.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Same here, I have an Xtant amp with a 30 AMP blade fuse installed inline to the wire which is connected directly to the positive terminal. Amps draw too much power to do anything else.

Edit: Freaking settle down people. I think we all need a group hug.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *You stupidass... :tsk:
> 
> You ask a question, you get an answer. What's your freaking problem?
> 
> ...


Kaz, you may throw up the proverbial ownT image:

http://www.mustangmods.com/publish/tewetzel/humor/owned_bird.jpg


----------



## EricL (Dec 19, 2002)

You should hook the power cable directly to the battery. not knowing what this "black box" is or what else is hooked up to it, you could in some rare chance set off some sensors on the OBC. directly to the battery is the best way to go. You might have increased/decreased resistence in a sensors wire that would trigger the idiot lights to come on.



> 1. did u use a terminal connector?
> 2. which positive post did u connect the amp positive cable to? there are 3 points of + contact for the battery.
> 3. do u even know why the abs, brake, and traction lights stayed on when i wired the amp's power into that blackbox?


1. yes always use a terminal connector, it reduces the chance of a loose wire shorting out the electrical system.
2. the battery. You never know the wire used to go from the battery to the certian + condition could be the right size wire for whatever is hooked up to it, not whatever is hooked up to it + YOUR AMP! Although i highly doubt this would happen but if you overload a wire, it will catch fire! (i know your talking about the big red 2AWG wire, but the batter is better so just use the battery)
3. Nope, i like my cars simple (E30 M3) so if it didn't work right that way, try it the way that ALWAYS works and hook it up to the battery

KAZ, you might want to consider upgrading the size of your wire. 8guage is getting close to maxing in current flow at 60A. I would suggest a 4guage wire instead. It can't hurt! Also if you are running the 8awg wire over 12 feet (which i doubt if your battery is in the trunk) you should definetly upgrade the wire!


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

*here's a pic of the battery setup.*

ericl,

so u bypassed both mini terminal posts and wired the amp's cable directly to the battery? did u use a streetwire terminal connector(e.g. http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-8uRjZZgZjjL/ProdView.asp?s=0&c=11&g=713&I=211BTP1&o=m&a=0 )?

ps: ignore the mini red power cable. i didn't take this pic but am thankful that 31st330i posted it on his web site.


----------

